# Columbia Wood Rim Bicycle Pre War $3500



## ohmybike (May 21, 2019)

Is this for real. This bike worth that much?

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=283492387479


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 21, 2019)

I say ....................NO...................not worth that much.


----------



## manuel rivera (May 21, 2019)

Probably the rear reflector has diamonds


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)

Not even close.


----------



## catfish (May 21, 2019)

He must have seen one just like it on that tv show...


----------



## dfa242 (May 22, 2019)

They first listed it at a dollar with no reserve - then ended it and started again at $350 - now this - skies the limit I guess.


----------



## catfish (May 22, 2019)

dfa242 said:


> They first listed it at a dollar with no reserve - then ended it and started again at $350 - now this - skies the limit I guess.




I would have bid $1.00


----------



## biker (May 31, 2019)

So he found the cigar tank and sold the bike for apparently more than my offer of $1400. Anyone on here purchase it? Should clean up nice as all the paint is there just needs a new wheelset, weld up and paint the rear rack and replace some rusted up shiny parts with less rust ones.


----------

